# Mid-West Grand Slam rd4 @ RMR Feb 15/16th



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Round 4 of the Grand slam series will be run on the weekend of Feb 15 & 16th at Red Mosquito raceway.

You can check out the event flyer here http://redmosquitoraceway.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/rmr_valentines_flyer_20141.pdf

At RMR we have 65 pit spots with tons of over flow room! This means we can not sell out, but it's first come first reserved on the 65 pits around the track.

For hotel information please use this google search "hotel eastgate Cincinnati ohio" or follow this link 

https://www.google.com/search?q=hot...&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US

If you have any questions please post here or visit our website www.redmosquitoraceway.com or like and follow us on facebook Red Mosquito raceway.

I look forward to meeting everyone at the race, already a lot of top drivers planning to attend this event! :thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

yep, I am in for this one as well....


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Count me in as well.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm there. Tell Chuck to dust off that WGT.


----------



## TazFND7 (Apr 2, 2008)

It's ready to go.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I am planning on coming down for this one.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, it should be a great event for sure. Bring and tell your friends!

Monti


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Monti, Which Transponder sytem are you running? the original RC3 or the new updated RC4?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> Thanks guys, it should be a great event for sure. Bring and tell your friends!
> 
> Monti


I don't have many friends.....can I tell people who aren't my friends as well?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be your friend.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

me too Jonesy


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

After some conversations at the Snowbirds, it's looking like this race will have a great turn out! So make your plans to attend!

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be there for sure....I already have new wheel nuts and extra locktight coming from Amain! lol


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> I will be there for sure....I already have new wheel nuts and extra locktight coming from Amain! lol


This worked great for me....

Wheel Nut Fasteners


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Hotel booked and just sent entry fee via paypal . My son will also be coming I will sign him up and pay for him when I get there next Friday 
Mike


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Drivers.......less than 2 weeks.........


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll be there it looks like. Had fun at the Regionals there last year!

EA


----------



## less than five (Jan 23, 2014)

*May be*

I,m getting my ducks in order, I might be there. Yea do tell chuck, to get his wgt car ready.:wave:


----------



## TazFND7 (Apr 2, 2008)

less than five said:


> I,m getting my ducks in order, I might be there. Yea do tell chuck, to get his wgt car ready.:wave:


It's always ready.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

If EA is coming, I will be there also. Might even have to deal with Mike Wise.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll be there.....


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Glad to see all the fast guys showing up! 

Monti


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Drivers........less than 5 (days) .................


----------



## less than five (Jan 23, 2014)

*no snow*

sure looks like no big snow storm coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

less than five said:


> sure looks like no big snow storm coming.:thumbsup:


(shivering) I make the weather! All of this moisture coming up out of the Gulf is gonna push off to the east and hit Altoona...


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

jonesy112 said:


> I don't have many friends.....can I tell people who aren't my friends as well?


Jonesy, that's not true...it's just that all of that money you make keeps you away at your private island too long and people forget what you look like. :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

darnold said:


> Jonesy, that's not true...it's just that all of that money you make keeps you away at your private island too long and people forget what you look like. :tongue::tongue::tongue:


With all that money you'd think he could afford some quality wheel nuts.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

cwoods34 said:


> With all that money you'd think he could afford some quality wheel nuts.


Its not the wheel nuts issues, I clearly just need a more expensive wheel nut wrench.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

True, I have noticed the distinct lack of engineering finesse on all Hudy equipment.


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

http://www.reflexracing.net/QT-121-4F-GY-QTEQ-Smart-Wheel-Nut--Flat-Type-4-pcs--gray_p_1683.html

Never loose your nuts or have someone steal them again!! 

EA


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

EAMotorsports said:


> http://www.reflexracing.net/QT-121-4F-GY-QTEQ-Smart-Wheel-Nut--Flat-Type-4-pcs--gray_p_1683.html
> 
> Never loose your nuts or have someone steal them again!!
> 
> EA


Good idea, cuz then he'll sell me his 7mm Hudy wrench for cheap (obviously it's defective).


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

How late will track be open tomorrow and will they be doing late arrival practice?


----------



## less than five (Jan 23, 2014)

*snow*

hay monti, how much snow do you expect Friday?


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

All my stuff arrived just in time.....hew........I am ready to roll!!!!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

less than five said:


> hay monti, how much snow do you expect Friday?


Not enough to worry about.

Monti


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Let this work day go fast. I can't wait to see Mike Wise's smile since Paul won't be there.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

It should be cleared up by the time I get there Saturday. Besides..snow storms are normal this year for the GS...I've pretty much accepted that.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

a more important question is what's on the menu for this weekend.... The home cookin was pretty good last year at the Regionals.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> a more important question is what's on the menu for this weekend.... The home cookin was pretty good last year at the Regionals.


You will be on your own this year, as my wife is working in Florida at the moment .


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you didn't show up this weekend, you missed insane traction, insane racing, and Miller's Mustache Rides™. Thanks to Monti and the Grand Slam crew for a great race!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Another great weekend of Grand Slam Racing. Thankyou John, Sean and Ken for making this happen. Next round is in Michigan....wonder if it's going to snow.......LOL


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Another great round! See everyone in Grand Rapids!


----------

